# Best Plant Substrate?



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I'm thinking of switching my gravel for something more plant-friendly. Although they seem amazing, I would like to stay away from NPTs, because I'm fairly new to planted tanks. So what substrates would be best?

I'm limited to sand, EcoComplete, and Flourite... 
Those of you that have those as substrates, have you noticed any pros or cons in using them?

I have another question as well. How much of my cycle would I lose if I changed substrates?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

HTageant said:


> I'm thinking of switching my gravel for something more plant-friendly. Although they seem amazing, I would like to stay away from NPTs, because I'm fairly new to planted tanks. So what substrates would be best?
> 
> I'm limited to sand, EcoComplete, and Flourite...
> Those of you that have those as substrates, have you noticed any pros or cons in using them?
> ...



I actually use a mix of Eco-Complete and Flourite together and my plants have BOOMED since i started that. It's what I highly recommend. The one tank that I have switched over to that, currently, has the eco-complete in the fine grade, but they don't sell that anymore because they had an unreliable source. I layered that over Flourite, and it's worked great. The other tanks have the large grade Eco-complete, so they're the gravel type, so I'm going to just mix the flourite in with it.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

How much did both bags cost you altogether? And is there any advantage to mixing the two brands? I'm thinking of getting Flourite, because I've heard it works great, and the only downside is that it clouds the tank. Which could probably be fixed with it being rinsed really well.

The reason why I may not go with the EcoComplete, is because I've read and heard that it drastically messes with your pH. Is this true?


----------



## FinnDublynn (Feb 27, 2015)

That's why they discontinued the sand, because the source they had wasn't giving a consistent product, and it was causing giant fluctuations in pH. I was lucky, and none of mine had that problem. 

I liked it, because it came packed in uber mineral rich water that is GREAT for plants. The advantage I had of mixing both is that the fluorite was cheaper and I got a deeper substrate without spending waaay too much money. It was pricey, but I'm also in Alaska, so it's just a little more for me. I laid $35 for the eco complete and $28 for the fluorite.. The Good news is that the gravel sized EC gives a thicker layer for less money, which I got on Amazon for $20something... 23.99?? I don't remember.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

wow 0.0 Flourite is just $17 here, and I'm in WA. I've also heard that people have been having problems with EcoComplete's gravel, so I'm sure whether I should give it a try or not. 

Sadly though, my budget will only allow for either one or the other. Besides, I think two 15lb bags would be a little much for a ten gallon


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I use CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand (black) and root and Iron tabs. Few substrates don't need tabs at some point. Even if they start out "enriched" eventually replenishing is needed. As I understand it, EcoComplete doesn't have the necessary nutrients to alone grow plants and I believe the same is true of Fluorite from what I can remember.

You need 2x in pounds the number of gallons the tank: 10 gallon uses 20 pounds.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I use CaribSea Tahitian Moon Sand (black) and root and Iron tabs. Few substrates don't need tabs at some point. Even if they start out "enriched" eventually replenishing is needed.
> 
> You need 2x in pounds the number of gallons the tank: 10 gallon uses 20 pounds.


That's another problem that I have. I'm not exactly sure where I'm going to get that extra 5 pounds, since I can't afford to buy two bags

RussellTheShihTzu, would suggest getting a bag of sand, then also getting root tabs, instead of buying the said brands of substrate?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I've had great success using sand and root tabs so that's what I'd suggest. I'm on a budget, too, so am careful where my "fish" money goes. ;-)


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I'll be sure to keep that in mind Russell  I'll read people's experiances with sand vs. Flourite etc. and then make my choice. 

btw, would you recommend using osmocote root tabs? they seem to be really cheap on Ebay


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I buy from this seller:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Osmocote-PL...amount-/121576003706?var=&hash=item1c4e7e987a

And I get my Iron tabs from Nofishtoday (www.bamaplants) on AquaBid on the Saturday Night Event which this month will be August 15. Swords need extra Iron and so do red plants.


----------



## HTageant (May 27, 2015)

I actually just gave my sword to a more capable person... so the only rooted plants I have is the wisteria.


----------



## wildmountainthyme (Jul 13, 2015)

Thanks for the info in this thread, I had some of the same questions which were answered here.

I think I am going to try the moon sand linked earlier!


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> I buy from this seller:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Osmocote-PL...amount-/121576003706?var=&hash=item1c4e7e987a


Thanks for the referral Russell! I think I'll get some of those root tabs instead of buying a huge batch of that stuff and making them myself.


----------

